# Changement SSD Macbook Pro Retina 13" Début 2015



## AngelOfDead (30 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis un grand novice en macbook et souhaiterai augmenter la capacité de stockage interne (actuellement 250 Go) de mon macbook Pro Retina (Début 2015). Je suis sur MacOS Catalina Version 10.15.4

Au vu du nombre de SSD disponible sur le marché, je suis complètement perdu sur quel modèle acheter. Avez-vous des conseils de modèles à me donner svp (sur un 512 Go ou 1 to idéalement) ? Quel budget faut-il compter ?
D'après mes recherches sur le forum, il est plus intéressant d'acheter un SSD "grand public" et d'acheter un adaptateur en Chine (une fois les problèmes actuels passés)? 

Par ailleurs, le changement est-il facile à réaliser ? 

Merci pour votre retour, 

Bonne journée à tous et bon courage pour le confinement

Guillaume


----------



## Locke (30 Mars 2020)

AngelOfDead a dit:


> Je suis un grand novice en macbook et souhaiterai augmenter la capacité de stockage interne (actuellement 250 Go) de mon macbook Pro Retina (Début 2015).


Tu peux effectivement en faire le changement... https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Remplacement+du+SSD+d'un+Macbook+Pro+13-Inch+Retina+début+2015/38520 ...mais attention ce n'est pas un boîtier en 2.5", mais une barrette SSD que l'on ne trouve pas partout. Sur le site iFixit est vendu ce modèle... https://fr.ifixit.com/Boutique/Mac/OWC-Aura-Pro-X2-SSD/IF123-133?o=2 ...mais en 480 Go, ça commence à piquer. A toi de voir si tu trouves moins cher.


----------



## AngelOfDead (30 Mars 2020)

Merci beaucoup, En effet c'est un sacré budget...
Sur le modèle vendu sur ifixit, pas besoin d'acheter l'adaptateur complémentaire?
Je vais voir si je m'oriente pas sur une DD Externe qui sera plus économique à court terme alors
Merci pour ton retour
Bonne journée


----------



## AngelOfDead (30 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu peux effectivement en faire le changement... https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Remplacement+du+SSD+d'un+Macbook+Pro+13-Inch+Retina+début+2015/38520 ...mais attention ce n'est pas un boîtier en 2.5", mais une barrette SSD que l'on ne trouve pas partout. Sur le site iFixit est vendu ce modèle... https://fr.ifixit.com/Boutique/Mac/OWC-Aura-Pro-X2-SSD/IF123-133?o=2 ...mais en 480 Go, ça commence à piquer. A toi de voir si tu trouves moins cher.


Merci, 
Ce produit n'est pas compatible j'imagine ? 


			https://www.amazon.fr/PNY-XLR8-CS3030-M-2-NVMe/dp/B07MW9NJSH?th=1


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mars 2020)

AngelOfDead a dit:


> Ce produit n'est pas compatible j'imagine ?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/PNY-XLR8-CS3030-M-2-NVMe/dp/B07MW9NJSH?th=1


Tu imagines bien.
OWC. MacWay est distributeur de la marque mais le prix pique tout autant.
La solution pour économiser c'est le SSD externe. Mais sur un portable, c'est un peu moyen…


----------



## AngelOfDead (30 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu imagines bien.
> OWC. MacWay est distributeur de la marque mais le prix pique tout autant.
> La solution pour économiser c'est le SSD externe. Mais sur un portable, c'est un peu moyen…


Merci, je vais espérer des futures promotions sur des SSD OWC  
Bonne soirée


----------



## skyboss31@hotmail.com (1 Avril 2020)

AngelOfDead a dit:


> Merci, je vais espérer des futures promotions sur des SSD OWC
> Bonne soirée


salut je viens de voir ton message, j'avais lété dernier changer mon ssd de 256giga par un ssd de 1tera dans mon macbook pro retina 15 pouce, depuis jai changer de mac et je vais revendre le mien , c'est un transcend jetdrive 855 de 960 giga avec l'avantage d'avoir le boitier ou tu pourra recycler ton ancien ssd pour l'utiliser si tu le souhaite en disque dur externe , si ca t'interesse contact moi


----------



## ericse (1 Avril 2020)

Je suis très content de celui-ci, acheté pendant une promo :


----------



## AngelOfDead (1 Avril 2020)

Merci pour vos retours, 
En effet, à ce prix la ericse ca vaut le coût !!
Je te contact skyboss


----------



## drs (1 Avril 2020)

Bonjour

Il y a un topic sur le forum qui parle de ca. J’ai effectué le changement avec un ssd sabrent et un adaptateur.
Pour un cout de moins de 100€, et 15min de travail (hors clonage dans les deux sens) je suis passé de 256go à 512.
Au niveau des perfs, rien n’a changé, ce n’est pas mieux qu’avant mais pas pire, je n’ai vu aucune différence (sauf la taille de disque qui reste).
Voici ce que j’ai acheté:

Sabrent SSD interne Rocket NVMe PCIe M.2 2280 de 512GB. Solid State Drive haute performance (SB-ROCKET-512) https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07KGMBCKD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_cyXXnhEaut9fE


Zer one Carte Adaptateur de... https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07PJTFBKL?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## AngelOfDead (2 Avril 2020)

Merci


----------



## skyboss31@hotmail.com (8 Avril 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Je suis très content de celui-ci, acheté pendant une promo :


ah oui tu as fait une bonne affaire vraiment , je lai payé 400 euro moi


----------



## ericse (8 Avril 2020)

skyboss31@hotmail.com a dit:


> ah oui tu as fait une bonne affaire vraiment , je lai payé 400 euro moi



Je lorgnais dessus depuis un bout de temps sans me décider, et j'ai vu passer la promo ici !
Et en plus de la taille, le gain en vitesse est impressionnant : je suis passé de 400 Mb/s à 1300 Mb/s en lecture (oui, il y en a qui font mieux, mais c'est un vieux Macbook   )


----------



## AngelOfDead (10 Avril 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Je lorgnais dessus depuis un bout de temps sans me décider, et j'ai vu passer la promo ici !
> Et en plus de la taille, le gain en vitesse est impressionnant : je suis passé de 400 Mb/s à 1300 Mb/s en lecture (oui, il y en a qui font mieux, mais c'est un vieux Macbook   )


Sur le forum macg.co ? Il y a un endroit dédié aux promotions ? 
Je vais attendre les promos  je ne suis pas pressé 
merci


----------



## drs (10 Avril 2020)

Pour info, un boitier externe pour les ssd mac est dispo en promo sur Ama*on à 54€: https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07MC9PCKZ/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_9EkKEbK33SCTJ

Je l'ai commandé (il était à presque 90€ il y a encore quelques jours), je le recevrais fin mai (!). On verra ce que ça donne.


----------



## AngelOfDead (10 Avril 2020)

Merci


----------



## poppels (27 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Je suis très content de celui-ci, acheté pendant une promo :


Bonjour,
je viens de recevoir le JetDrive 855 480Go pour mon MacBook Pro (Retina 13 pouces, début 2015), matériel compatible d'après plusieurs sites... J'ai fait le démontage-remontage (au passage : cette partie est très simple et rapide !) et puis j'ai relancé mon MBP en maintenant "cmd-R", pas de soucis jusque là : le menu "4 options" s'est bien lancé...

Par contre, quand j'ai voulu installer l'OS, il n'a pas trouvé de disque, il n'y avait pas de disque, pour l'ordi (alors que le SSD était bien mis dedans, vissé, etc ... )

J'ai testé le SSD dans son boitier, en mode externe, il fonctionne... J'ai testé de le formater (entr'autre : format APFS et table de partition GUID, via l'utilitaire disques), ça ne change rien, dès que le JetDrive 855 est dans la prise "en interne", il n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire disque . . .

Au passage, mon SSD original "fonctionne" dans le boitier du JetDrive . . .

Bref, je suis déçu, j'espérais gagner de la place 

Quelqu'un a une idée de ce qu'il en est ?

D'avance . . . Merci !


----------



## Sly54 (27 Octobre 2020)

poppels a dit:


> dès que le JetDrive 855 est dans la prise "en interne", il n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire disque


Problème de connection interne ? Essaie de bien nettoyer les contacts, fais le à l'alcool isopropylique si tu en as.


----------



## ericse (27 Octobre 2020)

J'ai trouvé qu'il fallait bien pousser le SSD dans les contacts (mais bon pas trop non plus, c'est difficile à doser), sinon il n'est pas reconnu.


----------



## poppels (28 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Problème de connection interne ? Essaie de bien nettoyer les contacts, fais le à l'alcool isopropylique si tu en as.



Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse ... Je ne pense pas : le ssd d'origine est reconnu aussi bien de le port interne que dans le boitier interne, le ssd transcend est reconnu dans le boitier externe . . . J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'il y a une incompatibilité ... mais j'y connais rien (ah lala ... c'était quand même plus simple de changer des "vrais" dd =D )



ericse a dit:


> J'ai trouvé qu'il fallait bien pousser le SSD dans les contacts (mais bon pas trop non plus, c'est difficile à doser), sinon il n'est pas reconnu.



Merci à toi aussi pour ta réponse . . . J'ai fait plusieurs tentatives hier en poussant plus ou moins fort . . . Vais ré-essayer une ou deux fois pour voir mais je suis sceptique . . . 

D'autant qu'en regardant attentivement sur Amazon, je suis tombé sur quelque chose qui me laisse perplexe ... Pour son ssd, outre le choix de la taille et "avec ou sans boitier", il y a le choix du *Pattern Name *: "High Sierra ou supérieur" ou bien "Sierra ou inférieur" ... Etant sur Catalina, j'ai pris le "High Sierra ou supérieur", mais . . . Les 2 ssd sont bien différents (au niveau physique, voir photo jointe) et celui que j'ai reçu ne ressemble pas à mon ssd d'origine ... Par contre, il semblerait que l'autre ("Sierra ou inférieur") ressemble très fort à mon ssd d'origine (voir photo jointe) ... 

D'avance, merci pour vos éclaircissements !


----------



## ericse (28 Octobre 2020)

poppels a dit:


> Etant sur Catalina, j'ai pris le "High Sierra ou supérieur", mais . . .


Tu as pris le bon modèle... Après, pour détailler pourquoi ça risque de prendre 3 pages et je ne suis pas sûr que ça te parle


----------



## poppels (28 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Tu as pris le bon modèle... Après, pour détailler pourquoi ça risque de prendre 3 pages et je ne suis pas sûr que ça te parle


Merci ... C'est déjà ça ! 

Bien que ... A la limite, j'aurais préféré voir "non, il fallait prendre l'autre modèle, c'est normal que ça ne soit pas compatible, du coup ! ", parce que là . . . C'est chiant ... 

Bon ... Je ré-essaye encore une fois, au cas où j'avais trop ou trop peu enfoncé le ssd ... Mais je doute


----------



## lagnax (12 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
merci pour vos échanges et exposés, c'est très instructifs. 
J'ai un Macbook Pro Retina 13" Début 2015 que j'aimerai upgrader en mettant un SSD OWC Aura Pro X2 480 Go. 
Comme j'ai vu plusieurs informations parfois contradictoires, je voulais savoir, y a t'il besoin d'acheter autre chose que le SSD, comme un adaptateur complémentaire (comme j'ai pu le lire ici ou là) ou un module PCIe (je ne sais pas trop ce que c'est, d'ailleurs) ? Sachant qu'après vérification, mon mac ne contient aucun appareil NVMExpres et donc devrait être compatible avec ce modèle de SSD.
merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## ericse (12 Mars 2021)

lagnax a dit:


> J'ai un Macbook Pro Retina 13" Début 2015 que j'aimerai upgrader en mettant un SSD OWC Aura Pro X2 480 Go.


Bonjour,
Je connais mal les SSD OWC (bien qu'ils soient certainement très bien), et mieux les Transcend. Tu peux trouver de bonnes explications sur leur site : https://fr.transcend-info.com/Article/MacSolutions


----------



## Locke (12 Mars 2021)

lagnax a dit:


> J'ai un Macbook Pro Retina 13" Début 2015 que j'aimerai upgrader en mettant un SSD OWC Aura Pro X2 480 Go.
> Comme j'ai vu plusieurs informations parfois contradictoires, je voulais savoir, y a t'il besoin d'acheter autre chose que le SSD, comme un adaptateur complémentaire (comme j'ai pu le lire ici ou là) ou un module PCIe (je ne sais pas trop ce que c'est, d'ailleurs) ? Sachant qu'après vérification, mon mac ne contient aucun appareil NVMExpres et donc devrait être compatible avec ce modèle de SSD.


A priori ce modèle ne pose pas de problème, mais attention il faut impérativement que ta version de macOS en cours soit au minimum sous macOS High Sierra qui a fait installer des mises à jours de sécurité et modifier le boot EFI. Bien lire la remarque chez iFixit... https://store.ifixit.fr/products/owc-aura-pro-x2-ssd?variant=31657397747763


> REMARQUE
> Effectuez la mise à jour macOS 10.13 ou une version plus récente avant l'installation de l'Aura Pro X2. MacOS 10.13 et les versions plus récentes incluent une actualisation EFI (firmware) qui rajoute un support pour l'Aura Pro X sur l'ordinateur hôte. Si vous n'effectuez pas d'abord une mise à jour du firmware hôte en installant macOS 10.13 ou une version plus récente sur le SSD existant, l'Aura Pro X ne fonctionnera pas correctement après son installation.



Et ton modèle étant celui-ci... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Pro_13"_Retina_Display_Early_2015 ...tu as toutes les étapes de démontage pour beaucoup d'éléments.


----------



## maxou56 (12 Mars 2021)

lagnax a dit:


> mon mac ne contient aucun appareil NVMExpres et donc devrait être compatible avec ce modèle de SSD.


Bonsoir,
Oui c'est parce qu'il est en AHCI et donc affiché dans SATA/SATAExpress
Mais si tu regardes bien il est indiqué PCI, avec le nombres de lignes ("largeurs du câble") et la génération du PCie (8GT/s pour le PCIe 3.0, 5GT/s pour le Pcie 2.0). Ça te permet de connaitre la vitesse max du connecteur.


----------



## lagnax (16 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> A priori ce modèle ne pose pas de problème, mais attention il faut impérativement que ta version de macOS en cours soit au minimum sous macOS High Sierra qui a fait installer des mises à jours de sécurité et modifier le boot EFI. Bien lire la remarque chez iFixit... https://store.ifixit.fr/products/owc-aura-pro-x2-ssd?variant=31657397747763
> 
> 
> Et ton modèle étant celui-ci... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Pro_13"_Retina_Display_Early_2015 ...tu as toutes les étapes de démontage pour beaucoup d'éléments.


Super, merci pour ces info. Je suis bien sur OS High Sierra 10.13.6 donc d'après ce que tu me dis ça devrait être bon. J'avais vu ce tuto qui va bien m'aider, je pense, au moment de changer le SSD. Je vous raconterai...
J'aurai aimé augmenter la RAM également, mais là, par contre, cela ne semble pas possible sur un Macbook Pro Retina 13" Début 2015 car la RAM serait soudée à la carte mère, c'est bien cela ?


----------



## lagnax (16 Mars 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je connais mal les SSD OWC (bien qu'ils soient certainement très bien), et mieux les Transcend. Tu peux trouver de bonnes explications sur leur site : https://fr.transcend-info.com/Article/MacSolutions


merci, je vais regarder ça.


----------



## lagnax (16 Mars 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Oui c'est parce qu'il est en AHCI et donc affiché dans SATA/SATAExpress
> Mais si tu regardes bien il est indiqué PCI, avec le nombres de lignes ("largeurs du câble") et la génération du PCie (8GT/s pour le PCIe 3.0, 5GT/s pour le Pcie 2.0). Ça te permet de connaitre la vitesse max du connecteur.


ok, merci. Il est indiqué dans le rapport système de mon ordi : largeur du câble x4. J'espère que le modèle OWC Aura Pro X2 480 Go sera bien compatible. Wait and see!


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2021)

lagnax a dit:


> J'aurai aimé augmenter la RAM également, mais là, par contre, cela ne semble pas possible sur un Macbook Pro Retina 13" Début 2015 car la RAM serait soudée à la carte mère, c'est bien cela ?


Ce n'est pas possible avec ton modèle, sur la photo ci-dessous...




...ce qui est encadré en orange est la mémoire qui est bien soudée !



lagnax a dit:


> ok, merci. Il est indiqué dans le rapport système de mon ordi : largeur du câble x4. J'espère que le modèle OWC Aura Pro X2 480 Go sera bien compatible. Wait and see!


Il n'y a pas de câble, car c'est une barrette SSD...


----------



## ericse (16 Mars 2021)

lagnax a dit:


> Je suis bien sur OS High Sierra 10.13.6


Alors un dernier conseil : conserve bien l'ancien SSD, il y a des cas ou l'installation de Big Sur se fait mal sur un SSD compatible, il faudra peut être remettre l'ancien SSD pour migrer vers Big Sur (ou plus) un jour.


----------



## maxou56 (17 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de câble, car c'est une barrette SSD...


Bonjour,
Oui traduction bizarre  d'apple.
"Largeur du câble" pour dire: nombre de lignes PCIe


----------



## lagnax (17 Mars 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Alors un dernier conseil : conserve bien l'ancien SSD, il y a des cas ou l'installation de Big Sur se fait mal sur un SSD compatible, il faudra peut être remettre l'ancien SSD pour migrer vers Big Sur (ou plus) un jour.


Ok, merci mais qu'est-ce que Big Sur ?


----------



## ericse (17 Mars 2021)

lagnax a dit:


> Ok, merci mais qu'est-ce que Big Sur ?


C'est la version courante de macOS : https://www.apple.com/fr/macos/big-sur/








						macOS Ventura
					

macOS Ventura, avec Stage Manager, Handoff dans FaceTime, Continuité sur l’appareil photo, et des nouveautés pour Mail, Spotlight, Safari et Messages.



					www.apple.com


----------



## lagnax (17 Mars 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui traduction bizarre  d'apple.
> "Largeur du câble" pour dire: nombre de lignes PCIe


Ok, d'acc, thanks


ericse a dit:


> C'est la version courante de macOS : *https://www.apple.com/fr/macos/big-sur/*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ok, d'acc ! merci. Mais je ne pourrai pas rester sur High Sierra plutôt ? J'ai des logiciels qui ne marchent pas sur les systèmes plus récents c'est pourquoi je voulais rester sur cet OS.


----------



## ericse (17 Mars 2021)

lagnax a dit:


> Mais je ne pourrai pas rester sur High Sierra plutôt ? J'ai des logiciels qui ne marchent pas sur les systèmes plus récents c'est pourquoi je voulais rester sur cet OS.


Oui, tu peux rester sur High Sierra tant que tes logiciels ne supportent pas les OS plus récents, mais ils seront peut être mis à jour, ou tu les remplacera par d'autres qui eux ne tourneront que sur un système plus récent


----------



## maxou56 (17 Mars 2021)

lagnax a dit:


> j'ai des logiciels qui ne marchent pas sur les systèmes plus récents


Ils fonctionnent pas sur Mojave? (OS qui supporte les app 32bit et encore mis à jour jusqu'en septembre-octobre)


----------



## lagnax (18 Mars 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Ils fonctionnent pas sur Mojave? (OS qui supporte les app 32bit et encore mis à jour jusqu'en septembre-octobre)


je ne crois pas non.


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2021)

lagnax a dit:


> je ne crois pas non.


Si, les applications en 32 bits fonctionneront sans problème sous macOS Mojave, version très stable, et ce n'est que sous macOS Catalina que ce n'est plus possible.


----------



## lagnax (22 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Si, les applications en 32 bits fonctionneront sans problème sous macOS Mojave, version très stable, et ce n'est que sous macOS Catalina que ce n'est plus possible.


ah ok, c'est bon à savoir ! Je ne pensais pas pouvoir passer à Mojave, merci


----------

